# Rotor BBright + Campy 11 compatibility



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Thoughts on compatibility of the new BBright Rotor with a Campy drivetrain? If one goes with the Rotor crank, would you use Campy chain rings or are the Rotor rings going to work with the Campy? My impression is the narrow 11 chain may not work as well on the Rotor rings... What do you think?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Lots of people, including me, have used 11 sped chains on 10 speed chainrings. The 11 speed teeth are only .1mm or .004 inch thinner. The bigger issue is how good the shifting will be and that depends on the shifting ramps on the big ring.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

I gather this is where I possibly would take a hit on the reliability and precision that takes me to Campy in the first place. Seems the adapter would be the better way to go on this. I haven't researched this at all, but I would guess I would not be able to put Campy rings on a Rotor crank?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

according to their website, Rotor says their Q rings are compatible with Campy 11 chains . I also asked them that question directly and they replied YES.

If you are not going to use the Q Rings, then why you bother with the Rotor cranks? Quite frankly they aren't anything special and they are heavy. I had the Rotor 3D crank with Q Rings which I just sold because I decided to change to a campy 11 crank to go well with all the other campy 11 parts.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Did you have hassles shifting with the Rotor/Q rings/campy combo?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I didn't have a chance to try the shifting in real world before I sold the crank and ordered the Campy 11 crank. But just shifting indoors by lifting the back wheel up, I didn't have any trouble shifting with the Q rings and was able to go up and down the chainrings quickly.


----------

